# Versch. Fragen.



## Regza (22. Oktober 2011)

Hi, ich hatte Windows 7 installiert , doch weil Borderlands ( Kurz nach Installationsstart Fehler"1722")  ,Empire Earth 2 ( starke Grafikfehler) und Empire total war (Spiel startet nicht) nicht gingen bin ich wieder auf Vista 32 bit gewechselt. Doch aus verschieden Gründen möchte ich gerne wieder auf Windows 7 64 bit wechseln , doch die oben genannten Spiele würde ich weiterhin spielen können . Kennt jemand Lösungen zu den obrigen Beispielen?


----------



## kero81 (22. Oktober 2011)

Hm, Borderlands funktioniert einwandfrei bei mir. Bei der Installation hatte ich auch keine Probleme. Hast Du es auch Original? Kratzer in der DVD? Win7 auf neustem Stand?


----------

